# Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler) 2.0



## OC-Junk (3. November 2009)

*Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler) 2.0*

Hi habe vor mir aus FUN einen Mini-Pot aus einem Intel Boxed Kühler zu bauen. Der soll auch mindestens einmal getestet werden aber glaube das dauert noch en bissel. Ich hab schonmal angefangen die Lamellen abzumachen. Überlege zur Zeit ob ich bis aufs Kupfer runter schleifen soll oder so. Wenn das klappt kann ich da einfach en passendes Kupferrohr ran löten zur Verlängerung ? Was haltet ihr davon ?

MFG OC-Junk

PS: Wenn der dann nich so gut ist kommt der ins Regal als Deko 


Es ist geschafft der CPU-Mini-Pot aus einem Intel Kühler ist fertig!!! Auf Seite 5 Sind die Bilder. 


Nachdem ich den Pot auf bei meiner kleinen Dice-party entjungfert habe denke ich es ist zeit für den nächsten mini-pot. Dieser soll allerdings für die NB werden da mir aufgefallen ist das er für CPUs nur Not gedrungen reicht.
Unter umständen stell ich den hier im Forum zum verkauf rein. Weiter gehts auf seite 6.


----------



## OC-Junk (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Hier mal paar Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Huhu,

Otterauge von Awardfabrik hat das auch mal vor ein paar Jahren gemacht  Funktioniert schon aber ist einfach zu klein


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht. Ich habe so einen Kühler auch schon im Internet gesehen. Hoffe mal das du denn auch mal Testen wirst.


----------



## OC-Junk (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Hab ich mir schon gedacht hmm kann ich nicht wenn das Alu weg ist ein
längeres Kupferrohr drauflöten also ca so wie jetzt das Alu da ist ?

Edit: Klar wird der getestet aber erst gegen Weihnachten weil ich dann eh alles ausbauen muss zwecks neues Gehäuse und ist ja erstma nur aus Fun das ich den bau  und wenn das geht mit Kupferrohr dranlöten dann muss ich mir erstma eins kaufen


----------



## smirking-joe88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

klar geht das, Kupferlöten ist nichtmal so schwer, brauchst nur Weichlötpaste und n Gasbrenner... Ich würds vorher aber trotzdem erstmal an etwas nicht so 'wertvollem' versuchen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Also ich bin der Meinung einfach mal teste !
Müsst doch auch Verlängerung gehen oder irre ich mich...wenn ja bitte verbesser und warum ich mich irre will ja net dumm sterben !


----------



## Gamer_95 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ich würde sagen wenn du mal ne Session machst das du den Kühler einfach mal Draufschraubst so wie er jetzt ist.
Ich schätze das du nur sehr oft nachfüllen musst.
Ansonsten müsste das alles gut funktionieren.


----------



## OC-Junk (4. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ja am Freitag hab ich wieder Zeit und werde mal das Alu abmachen dann mess ich mal und schau mich um nach einem Kupferrohr. Mal sehen wird schon


----------



## theLamer (4. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Die Halteklammern werden aber ganz schön vereisen beim Benchen


----------



## OC-Junk (4. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Stimmt aber sollte doch kein problem sein wenn man das MB gut isoliert oder ?


----------



## OC-Junk (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

UPDATE

So das Alu-zeug ist ab. Was meint ihr soll ich das jetzt so lassen oder noch en längeres Kupferrohr dran löten ? 

PS: Hat ein paar Schäden genommen war wohl ein bissel zuviel des guten  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ich kann mir vorstellen das man da ein Alu Rohr dran löten kann. Der Pot sieht jetzt richtig niedlich aus. Die Bilder sind nicht grade sooo gut.


----------



## OC-Junk (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ja sry sind gerade kurz mit dem alten Handy (2mp) gemacht worden wenn ich Zeit hab gibts bessere. Kann ich das Alurohr auch einfach mit Weichlötzinn löten oder brauch ich da was anderes ?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Also ich finds cool das das endlich mal wer durchzieht, ich hatte das nähmlich auch mal vor


----------



## OC-Junk (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Jah das wird bis zum bitteren Ende gemacht  Hab nur mal ne Frage was is einfacher Kupferrohr oder Alurohr besorgen+ran löten ?

Falls Jemand noch Vorschläge hat immer her damit bin für alles offen erstma


----------



## Hollywood (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*



der8auer schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Otterauge von Awardfabrik hat das auch mal vor ein paar Jahren gemacht  Funktioniert schon aber ist einfach zu klein



Hey,
würde wohl eher auf die NB passen als auf eine CPU!


----------



## OC-Junk (6. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*



> Hey,
> würde wohl eher auf die NB passen als auf eine CPU!



Jap aber nich wenn die Cpu geköpft ist so wie meine bzw die mit der ich den Pot betreiben werde


----------



## OC-Junk (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Hier mal ein paar pics von dem system wo der mini-pot zum einsatz kommen wird wenn der fertig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Hi, auf XS gibt es ein paar Threads zu dem gleichen Thema.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Kupferrohr drauflöten, wenn du eines nimmst was etwas schmaler ist im Durchmesser hast du gleichzeitig schon die optimale Vorrichtung für die Sockelhalterung.


----------



## OC-Junk (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Jop hatte ich auch so geplant  ist das einfachste muss mich mal umschauen wo ich kupferrohre bekomm. Gibts die bei Hornbach  ? naja ich find schon was. Weichlötzin hab ich da und en gasbrenner auch


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

ich würde lieber alu drauf machen...kupfer wäre zu schwer für die boxed halterung...


----------



## mAlkAv (10. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Die Idee besteht aber in einer extra Sockelhalterung so wie man sie von gewöhnlichen Pots her kennt. Die Original Halterung vom Boxed Kühler ist wohl nicht zu gebrauchen.

@OC-Junk: Dünne Kupferrohre bis ~30mm Durchmesser gibt es in vielen Baumärkten für ein paar Euro den Meter.


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ich besorge mir die Kupferrohre immer bei einem Heizungsbauer in meiner Nähe!


----------



## OC-Junk (10. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ok danke für die tipps geh dann mal morgen oder so die märkte abklappern 

EDIT: SO war mal looken bei Hornbach alles da auser das was ich brauch 28*1mm 26 und wieder ab 30 war da ich kam mir irgendwie verarscht vor  naja morgen nochmal Hellweg und Praktiker abklappern hoffe es läuft dort besser


----------



## OC-Junk (14. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Update:

Rohr kann ich erstmal abschieben. Nun eine traurige Mitteilung : Gestern Abend um 19:33 Uhr hat uns eine gute CPU verlassen. Und zwar meine Bench Cpu die ich mit dem Pot kühlen wollte . Naja ich werde nie wieder ne CPU Köpfen das bringt mit nem schweren Kühler dann nur schrotte Dies . Muss mir dann erstma en neuen Celeron D 336 kaufen oder ich bau zuerst den Pot.
Oder hat jemand ne CPU für 775 die er/sie nicht mehr braucht (sollte auf nem Nforce4 Chipsatz laufen ) wenn ja bitte PM 

Hoffe es geht bald weiter will euch ja auch was zeigen 

Edit: Hier ne Suport Liste vom MB http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=3573#anchor_os

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## CoNtAcT (15. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Was für ein Rohrdurchmesser brauchst du, vielleicht habe ich ja eine passende größe da!?


----------



## OC-Junk (15. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

28*1mm wär das beste, also von ausen gemessen die 28mm ^^


EDIT: Bissel was Offtopic 

Hab mal bissel was hochgeladen bei hwbot uns siehe da http://hwbot.org/community/user/oc_junk?tab=profile

ICH HABE BLUT GELECKT UND WILL MEHR xd


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Muss ich mal nachsehen, glaube aber das wird schon was! Wie lang solls dann sein?


----------



## OC-Junk (16. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

So ca. 20-25cm reichen wenn nich 15cm mind.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Niedliches Projekt ^^ Keine schlechte Idee, wäre nen Versuch wert mit nem älteren PC, muss ich auch mal probieren wenn der nächste P4 Rechner zerlegt wird 

i7 Boxed kann man leider nicht verwenden, weil die einen massiven Kern haben...

PS: Wie hast du den Kupferkern aus dem Kühler gekriegt??


----------



## OC-Junk (16. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Wort wörtlich mit Hammer und Meisel. vorher die lamellen abgemacht (abknicken mit ner zange immer hin und her) und dann gings los mit dem drauf kloppen xd also von ausen hat der paar macken aber von innen noch voll intakt und nichts verbogen. Da das rohr ja eh von drinen gelötet wird is mit das ausen relative egal soll nich gut aussehn sondern was leisten 

PS: Hab vor mir noch GPU-pöte zu baun für 2x 6600GT hab da schon sone grobe idee lasst euch überraschen 


MFG. OC-Junk


----------



## OC-Junk (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Update:
 So hab die Rohlinge für die Grafikkarten-Mini-Pots fertig sehen recht niedlich aus  Bitte gibt mir ein feedback damit ich meine Arbeit einschätzen kann. Wenn ich offentlich bald ein Kupferrohr auftreiben kann (CoNtAcT wenn du eins gefunden hast sag mir bescheid), werde ich auch den CPU-Mini-Pot fertig stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg OC-Junk


----------



## Masterwana (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

FAIL >.<

Die werden ja im 90° Winkel abstehen! (BILD KOMMT GLEICH)


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Naja stimmt schon irgendwie xD
Du musst ja bedenken, dass die GPUs nicht so gekühlt werden können wie die CPU. Nen Pot draufschrauben geht zwar, allerdings hättest du die Seite zum Einfüllen ja jetzt auf der Seite ^.- Halts mal dran dann wirds dir klar xD

Du könntest die aber an der Unterseite so abflachen, dass sie im 90° Winkel plan aufliegen würden.


----------



## OC-Junk (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Ja sry die werden nich so da drauf gemacht ich muss morgen noch weiter dran arbeiten die kommen schon richtig drauf wartet bis morgen


----------



## Masterwana (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Hier das Bild (Das Ori kommt von DrHouse):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Paint FTW)


----------



## OC-Junk (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Hatte mir das so gedach das ich die an den seiten noch etwas plan schleife und dann sollte das so aussehn (sry is nur so auf die schnelle) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Paint ftw  So meine ich das auch in etwa, den Pot an einer Seite abschleifen, bis er plan über die GPU liegen kann.
Allerdings geht das nicht, wenn das Material nicht dick genug ist, ist ja klar.


----------



## OC-Junk (17. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

das is dick genug also sollte reichen  werd ich ja morgen sehn ich will endlich en kupferrohr haben  glaube ich such nochmal die märkte ab wenn nich muss ich warten bis Contact mir was schicken kann oder so naja ich spiel so mit dem gedanken dice für den 26.12 zu bestellen naja dazu mach ich dann noch extra was auf


----------



## OC-Junk (20. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Update: Die GPU-Pötte sind fertig. Schlechte Nachicht ist das ich die Halterung nich hin bekomm werd mich aber nochmal hin hocken und was ausarbeiten. Morgen geh ich mir ein Kupferrohr kaufen dann wird erstma der CPU-Pot fertig gemacht

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## OC-Junk (21. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

UPDATE:
Der CPU-Pot ist fertig hab en Alu Rohr genommen naja gleich erstma bissel polieren. Hier die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stex (21. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Höchst interessant was man aus dem Boxed noch machen. Wäre das auch möglich mit nem Boxed von nem AMD Phenom II 940 be?

der is viereckig, und "stachlig" aufgebaut.  

ist nur ein Hirngespinst, nicht dass ich so was vorhätte (noch? )

mfg

ps. Dann viel Spass bei deiner Benchsession


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

@Stex: Nein, auf keinen Fall. Du hast ja nicht mal sone Rohrkonstruktion, sondern nur ein Viereck mit ein paar Lamellen. Wo willste denn da reinfüllen 

Da geh lieber in Baumarkt und hol dir ein paar Meter Alu-/Kupferrohr ^^


----------



## OC-Junk (23. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Jap also ich glaube man kann sich nur aus den alten intel boxed kühlern so einen pot bauen. Also entweder besorgst du dir auch so einen oder hols einfach paar rohre und lötest en boden ran 

Back to topic: 
Wegen den Grafikpots. Mal ne frage hat einer von euch ne idee wie ich da ne halterung dran machen soll ?


----------



## Stex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Du hast ja da denn Absatz zwischen Intelkühler und Verlängerungsrohr, ich würde versuchen dort ne runde Schiebe, die in der Mitte nen Loch hat, dass schön über die Verlängerungsröhre passt und dann dort versuchen löcher genau über die Löcher des Mainboard zu bohren, dort dann mit Gewindestangen den Pott raufspannen 
So hab ichs zumindest bei anderen gesehen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen 

ps. AMD Kühler mit nem 4 Eckigen Pott?


----------



## dundee77 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Kupfer kann man zwar bekanntlich mit Lötsinn löten, nur sind solche Verbindungen bei extremen Temperaturschwankungen nicht gerade dauerlasttauglich. Kupfer schweißen ist da besser, können aber nur wenige.


----------



## Hollywood (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*



dundee77 schrieb:


> Kupfer kann man zwar bekanntlich mit Lötsinn löten, nur sind solche Verbindungen bei extremen Temperaturschwankungen nicht gerade dauerlasttauglich. Kupfer schweißen ist da besser, können aber nur wenige.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Mein Eigenbau ist auch gelötet und es gab nie Probleme. 

Hollywood


----------



## OC-Junk (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Also ich kann nur sagen das hält bomben fest 

hab nur immer noch kp wegen den grafikpots aber naja wenn nich lass ich die weg


----------



## CoNtAcT (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Dem vom Hollywood schließe ich mich an. Wenn der Pot auf der CPU sitzt, hat mann ja keine mechanische Belastung auf den Pot. Bei mir gabs da auch nie Probleme.


----------



## theLamer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Wann wird der Pot denn mal benutzt? Also ich würd mich das mit so einem ja nicht trauen, aber würde es trotzdem mal gerne sehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler)*

Wieso nicht? Stickstoff oben rein und das wars. Solange die Lötstellen am Rohr dicht sind kann da doch nix passieren. Und da die Halterung aufgrund der von wegen Boxed-Kühler ja sogar halten muss, kanns auch da keine Probleme geben.

Irgendwie stell ich mir das grad vor, wenn man mal versuchen würde, das Ding bei Intel umzutauschen, mit den Worten "da stimmt irgendwas nicht, mein Prozessor ist viel zu kühl..."  
Den WTF-Blick würde ich dann gerne mal sehen ^^


----------



## OC-Junk (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini-Pot (Intel Boxed Kühler) 2.0*

So im moment habe ich wieder die Alu lamellen runter und mach mich nacher daran die Aluummantelung abzumachen. (hoffentlich gehts besser als beim letzten mal).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist jetzt 16:42 und ich habe den Kupferkern von dem alu befreit, geschliffen und poliert (noch nich final)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Projekt wird erstmal verschoben weil ich jetzt ein besseres mit meinem Kollegen anfange und zwar richtige Pöte baun ^^


----------

